
How We Effectively Share and “Reuse” Code Between Microservices at Scale - jonisar
https://medium.com/bitsrc/how-we-successfully-share-and-reuse-code-between-microservices-at-scale-20fcfaebc6d0
======
Fellshard
This distinctly worries me if it becomes considered a viable option. This is
engineering 'not built here' ignorance. "Managed copy-paste"?

This will lead to lack of ownership, fragmentation, amorphous components,
broken contracts, surprise breakages between teams...

It's like they heard 'libraries were bad' and so they made implicit libraries
instead of explicit ones, and called it 'new'. This is the kind of thing that
makes me despair for the JS ecosystem. Am I jumping at shadows, or is this as
dangerous a tool as I suspect it to be?

